# Replacement For Recultured Coopers Yeast



## dpadden (28/9/09)

Evening all. I brewed a simple Aussie ale on the weekend, mainly pilsner malt with a touch of carared then some POR first wort hopped only. Was going to pitch a recultured coopers yeast tomorrow, but it has failed to take off and I am going to turf it.

Is there a dry yeast that will get some where close, or am I best off trying again with the coopers yeast and pitching in a few days. It's no chilled so can wait if I have to.


----------



## Dreadbyte (28/9/09)

Safale S-04 is the closest dry yeast to Coopers yeast that I know of. Reasonably priced too compared to a six pack of Coopers (Coopers yeast comes with free beer though).


----------



## Wisey (29/9/09)

A lot of people here dont like S04 yeast for some reason

maybe look at the craft brewer website for yeast characteristics


----------



## bconnery (29/9/09)

K97 fermented a little warmer, 20-22 I believe is also a reasonable substitute. 
I don't think s-04 will really be the closest...


----------



## Dazza_devil (29/9/09)

From the AABC Style Guidelines,

6.5 Australian Pale Ale


'Highly attenuative Burton style yeast, eg. Coopers,Worthingtons. Multiple strains common historically (none available commercially, must be cultured from bottle​sediment) '


----------



## Swinging Beef (29/9/09)

Paddo said:


> Evening all. I brewed a simple Aussie ale on the weekend, mainly pilsner malt with a touch of carared then some POR first wort hopped only. Was going to pitch a recultured coopers yeast tomorrow, but it has failed to take off and I am going to turf it.
> 
> Is there a dry yeast that will get some where close, or am I best off trying again with the coopers yeast and pitching in a few days. It's no chilled so can wait if I have to.


I did exactly the same thing.
Ended up using S04 and Im very happy with the results.


----------



## dpadden (29/9/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> I did exactly the same thing.
> Ended up using S04 and Im very happy with the results.



Yeah I'm almost tempted just to see how it comes out. I know it won't be the same, but may create something that is quite nice.

Funnily enough I went out to the shed this morning and the Coopers has finally taken off. Took over 2 days which was quite unusual...


----------



## Bribie G (29/9/09)

I reckon US-05 would come reasonably close, I've used it in a few pale ales, it goes great in golden ales and would probably fill the gap on this occasion. How long have you given the brewery yeast? Last time it took 3 days to get a decent culture going and that was using the sediment from two tallies of CSA, but then it took off like a train, even though I kept it below 19 to avoid the banana.

Edit: ah I missed that part of your last post. Yes I always count on at least two days, and normally 3. Maybe the stock we get in QLD is aged more than the southern states and the yeast is more comatose?


----------



## Swinging Beef (29/9/09)

Paddo said:


> Funnily enough I went out to the shed this morning and the Coopers has finally taken off. Took over 2 days which was quite unusual...


You know how I said exactly...
yeah, well that happened too... I just drank the yeast starter to get an idea of the yeast flavours

Nex ttime I will plan a little bit better ahead.


----------



## Dazza_devil (29/9/09)

Come to think of it my SO4 starter I pitched yesterday was reminiscent of a Coopers Pale Ale in it's aroma.
What temp would you ferment at to get an acceptable fruity yeast flavour?


----------



## dpadden (29/9/09)

Paddo said:


> Yeah I'm almost tempted just to see how it comes out. I know it won't be the same, but may create something that is quite nice.
> 
> Funnily enough I went out to the shed this morning and the Coopers has finally taken off. Took over 2 days which was quite unusual...



It's going nuts now, will smell and taste tonight and pitch if all is well


----------



## randyrob (29/9/09)

My vote would be for Danstar Nottingham fermented 20-22*c


----------

